# Which Buckmark to get?



## rimfireguy

I've decided to get ether a Buck Mark Contour 7.25 URX or the Buck Mark Bullseye Target URX. Both have a 7.25 barrell can someone tell me any major difference between these?


----------



## PanaDP

Good question, I'm interested in the answer, too. The full length scope rail is obvious but is there something else?


----------



## JeffWard

Different front sight? All I can see on their website.

I own the Contour Lite (a pound lighter).

JW


----------



## hunter18372

One has a slab type barrel configuration and sight rail the other a round barrel and open site. Those are really the only differences IMHO. The weight might be slightly different and how it balances. You have to hold both and go with what's best for you. They also make a Lite splash with a 7 1/2 barrel if you can get by the paint job you might want to look at also.


----------



## hideit

there are 24 different buck marks
which one(s) are the top sellers / more popular


----------

